# Video Editing software recommendations



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

This year I want to start making some edits of my son's progress in the park.
I have a GoPro. But I hate the editing software it comes with.
Looking for some recommendations :
want something easy to use, as I am not a video geek.

Are there any lower cost / freeware video editing software

also any recommendations as to any go pro mounts to get good shots?
(love the drones :thumbsup::thumbsup: but not in my budget this year)


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Assuming Windows, Microsoft Movie Maker is free. It aint great, but works and is simple enough to use out of the box.

If you want good free movie software you could always go spend $1500 on a mac


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

I work in IT so i have both a mac (older) and windows all flavors, android and ios devices.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Depending on what you mean by older it should have iMovie


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

larrytbull said:


> I work in IT so i have both a mac (older) and windows all flavors, android and ios devices.


Yeah, If you have a Mac with iMovie, It's free first of all, and it's pretty easy to figure out. I am far less of a computer geek than you obviously if you are in IT. I use mac's for the very reason that almost everything with them is plug n play.

I've made decent edit's with iMovie.

Now if you REALLY want to do some editing,.. for that you'll have to pay and probably have a steep learning curve.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

yeah, I have imovie (imovie 08) it's an older 4+ year old mac book. Never been a mac fan boy, i actually find using the mac so much less intuitive than the PC, but I will try imovie.

Was looking for something with a little power and ease of use. Don't mind spending a little not a lot, and possibly not at all if i know someone who has the software or if my corp has it already, just need to get a copy. but I need to know what i want first


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

On a newer PC try MS Movie Maker first. It's not bad and free. You may have to download their Essentials package which it's part of.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I had a thread on this a while back, we are in similar boats. 
I ended up using Movie Maker but I didn't care for it. 

Sony Vegas seems to be nice from what I"ve read I just didn't have the money to spend on it. 

I ended up using Avidemux a lot but my system is a bit older and it would lock it up quite a bit. Plus I have an old video card too and the freezing video was annoying. With a better system I"m sure this wouldn't be an issue


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

thanks slyder, just downloaded , gonna play with that and with movie maker see which one works for me
want to get a good start on this, prior to the season start so that I can get a good edit going this year


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

I just tried movie maker, but it's transcoder just crashes when I use mp4, and too lazy to convert to wmv 

I also played a little with avidmux, but not crazy about it 

I just downloaded wondershare video editor, 
it seems pretty cool, just playing with the unregistered version (cost $40 to register)
seems pretty easy to use and has neat effects ... so far likeing this the most

Any one else use this?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

slyder said:


> I had a thread on this a while back, we are in similar boats.
> I ended up using Movie Maker but I didn't care for it.
> 
> Sony Vegas seems to be nice from what I"ve read I just didn't have the money to spend on it.
> ...


I tried to figure out which was the best editor. Read a tonne.

Seems Sony vegas pro was consistently #1 or #2

Ya $500 bucks seems about fair. Bwa ha ha.

Mine was free.

http://thepiratebay.se/search/Sony vegas pro/0/99/300

Yours can be too.


TT


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

TT comes through again and again.

this program looks really good


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

iMovie for me!!!!!


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

after playing around with all the above,
surprisingly the wondershare video editor software seems to be the easiest to use with a decent set of features. I found the vegas software a bit daunting but very powerful. need to spend more time before deciding


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

For MAC users there is a free 30 day trial available currently...

Apple - Final Cut Pro X - Trial


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

So I was playing around with vegas. it is a real bear so may features, took me a while to figure out the interface. Attached is a quick video i made of my son wearing my go pro on his helmet doing a park in Edit: Just realized this one was from jack frost not blue mountain, the shed was the dead givaway. 
He is only 10 so be kind, and also be kind to the editor. this is just a quick audio/video synch


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

When I was making my football highlight tapes. I used a Program called pinnacle on my old PC. I think it was like 60 bucks. Ran smooth for what I wanted to do, but my only complaint was the lack of the function to highlight someone. I actually had to take a still shot of the play (which is a feature of the program) insert the still into the movie and put a box around the person I wanted to highlight. But for snowboarding edits I think it would work fine, it had slow-mo, and sorting clips was easy since that went to full screen.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

larrytbull said:


> ….Attached is a quick video i made of my son wearing my go pro on his helmet doing a park in Blue mountain PA.
> He is only 10 so be kind,….


No reason _not_ to be kind! He rides park better than I ever will! :thumbsup: lol! Now as far as the _editor_ goes,…?


----------

